# Why I Go Shoal Over Solo



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

when you come home to this each night, its easy to see why I love shoals over any solo


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

awesome stuff man









they are looking look and very nice setup


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow...that tank is worthy of being a zoo exhibit








man you did it just about as good as can be done. natural looking...just amazing to watch


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent stuff, Egghead!...







...Well, that is the number one thing that shoals and pygos have over rhoms and solo serras...is the fact that they are very active and constantly swimming!...


----------

